# Hatchy questions



## Bradm89 (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi Everyone.

Just wanted to get a better idea on the ins and outs of selling my 6 month old Spotted Pythons.
Im a bit rusty with all the paperwork side of things as i havent bought or sold any snakes in around 4 years, and so i guess my first question is when you breed your snakes, do you have to notify DERM of the new animals or do i just need to update it in my record book? Im in Queensland by the way.
Next question is, has anyone had any experience with selling bulk hatchies to pet shops? im kind of always struck for time and would rather sell most of them in one hit. i feel like if i sold them one by one to random people through advertising that it would take me some time to sell them all, and unfortunately i dont get alot of time to give all 17 of them the attention i used to, so i would like to get them new homes rather quickly.
any advice would be greatly appreciated, and thanks for your time everyone. 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Aug 27, 2015)

Why not look at selling the clutch through APS rather than a pet shop?


----------



## Bradm89 (Aug 27, 2015)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Why not look at selling the clutch through APS rather than a pet shop?




I didnt think i would have a very good chance of finding someone who would want 17x 6mo Macs, im very rarely on here so not all that familiar, do you think its worth a shot?


----------



## arevenant (Aug 28, 2015)

Not having a dig, asking the question; did you not think about whether you'd have the ability to maintain them while looking for buyers, be able advertise them properly or if there was a demand for them on the market before breeding?
Forethought is a quality quite often lost within this community it seems...


----------



## Bradm89 (Aug 28, 2015)

arevenant said:


> Not having a dig, asking the question; did you not think about whether you'd have the ability to maintain them while looking for buyers, be able advertise them properly or if there was a demand for them on the market before breeding?
> Forethought is a quality quite often lost within this community it seems...



thanks for your reply mate, i actually didnt even intend on breeding at first, only put the male in the enclosure for 1 night as his thermostat had failed and didnt want him to freeze, then a couple months later mum popped out 17 eggs, as i didnt incubate them or anything i thought that not many would hatch, however they all hatched, so i made a rack with tubs and heating ect, im perfectly fine to maintain them, its just that im working alot more hours at a new job in the last couple months, so not home alot to have 17 or more potential buyers in and out if that makes sense, so i guess thats the reason for the post, thans again for the comment though


----------

